# Ceramic Pro worth it?



## Macauley (May 31, 2017)

I've seen people say how good this is on the web but there has been very little discussion about it on here.
Is it worth having my new TT coated in it?


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

I see a lot more conversation about competitive products, e.g. Opti-Coat Pro+, CQuartz, and GTechniq.
I will be getting Opti-Coat Pro+, or Gtechniq Crystal Serum put on my car when it arrives.
These are the two that are professionally installed where I live, the installer is a very important component here.
A crap installer car wreck your paint with badly applied ceramic coating.

The selected ceramic coating will be applied after a bunch of paint protection film (e.g. XPel Ultimate)
Rock chips are a real issue where I live, and the ceramic coating does not protect against that.

Do your home work is the best advice.


----------



## dredsTT (Feb 16, 2011)

I've had Gtechniq Crystal Serum on my last couple of cars. It makes them much easier to clean and seems to protect the car from swirls and light scratches. PPF on the front is probably the greatest paint protection I've bought.


----------



## ZaniCWB (May 20, 2016)

It is totally worth it! All the coatings mentioned are really good. But more important than choosing a brand, I second what was said before: the professional (detailer) is what makes a huge difference. I had 9H Ceramic Pro applied on my previous TT and now I have Nasiol applied on my current. Honestly, I can't tell which one is a better product, but Nasiol's application job is better hands down.


----------



## FJ1000 (Nov 21, 2015)

There is a great thread on detailing world where a guy did a long term test of his Volvo which had been divided into lots of sections with different ceramic coatings on each section. Will try to find it.

I have gtechniq crystal serum + EXO v3 on my RS4 and very happy with it. The car stays cleaner than the other 2 cars at home, and a quick wash makes it come up like it's been polished and waxed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FJ1000 (Nov 21, 2015)

Found it:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... p?t=380063

By the way, not sure if EXO v2 is still available...if it is, avoid! It had issues which have been sorted with v3.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

